# Need beer help...



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey guys i need 2 or 3 diffrent beer suggestions... i do not like bitter beers and dont mind a little sweet. Just looking to start another hobby and the higher end beer sounds good. Just need somewhere to start. I got a publix next door and also a liqour store so give me some suggestions i might be able to grab from one of those two places


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I've always enjoyed Brooklyn Brewery and Sierra Nevada brewery lines. just staw away from the ESB's and IPA's


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

In the short term, try a couple good Belgians. Hoegaarden comes to mind as a real tasty treat. Going forward I would suggest doing a little on-line research and learn about a couple types of beer (ales, lagers, stouts, etc) then try a couple brands of those types to see if it fits your pallet.

Also try a Trappist Ale if you get a chance. There are 7 monasteries left that are allowed to brew and use the name Trappist and all the ones I've had are superb. Orval is like heaven in a bottle, but does set you back about $5.50.

http://www.belgianstyle.com/mmguide/style/abbey.html


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Another good link:

http://drinkingbeer.net/BeerArticles/Beer_Types.php5

Reading throught this has me craving a dopplebock and some good wheat beer.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Look for stuff by Breckenridge Brewery. It's ~$7/99/six, but the Amber is damn good, and they have a Vanilla Porter that I love with a nice maduro.

Also, pretty much anything by Samuel Smith's


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

You might want to try a sampler 12 pack. You are lucky in that many are available at this time of year. Samual Adams is a good place to start.


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

Doogie said:


> I've always enjoyed Brooklyn Brewery and Sierra Nevada brewery lines. just staw away from the ESB's and IPA's


Sierra Nevada seems to make nothing BUT IPA's these days :lol:

I like Stoudts for an affordable choice. Just bought a case of their Tripel, and OMG is it good for the $$$. :new_all_coholic:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

I'd bet you would like some nice malty beers. Try some good Porters like Anchor Porter or perhaps some chocolate stouts - Rogue Chocolate Stout is an amazing stout. May ruin you for all other stouts 

CD


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Shiner's Heffenweizer. Citrus flavor and real smooth. Also Abita Purple Haze. Both are smooth with faint sweetness on the palate.


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

Duck-Rabbit milk stout. It's a dark beer, but a little sweet. Very good stuff. They make it up here in NC, so they may have it at Total Wine or somewhere like that.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Chimay my favorite!


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

I had two different Chimay's last night, in my new Chimay glasses. Yum! Too expensive to drink often, though.


----------

